
The first software patent ever granted - pj
http://www.wired.com/thisdayintech/2009/05/dayintech_0526
======
dantheman
This isn't the first software patent it's "The First Pure Software Patent."

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_patents_under_United_S...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_patents_under_United_States_patent_law)

------
tamas
Strange, how the "rooting for the underdog" effect makes fighting for software
patents a noble act of a single person versus the big ugly faceless judicial
bodies.

~~~
pj
Yep, quite different than the impression given by the whole patent troll
phenomenon.

Imagine if this under dog hadn't gone through so much trouble. The software
landscape would be quite different now.

